# Breeder



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

Anybody have a havanese from southern silk puppies in louisiana?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It worries me a bit that there is no mention of health testing on the web site. Please make sure that you read our section on choosing a reputable breeder, and make sure you ask all the questions. It is VERY important that the parents (and preferably several generations back) have been fully health tested, including hip, elbows, patellas, eyes (CERF), ears (BAER) and cardiac. Many breeders also go one step farther and run liver and thyroid panels on their breeding stock.

All Havanese puppies should also be BAER tested for unilateral deafness before going to their forever homes.

This is not to say they DON'T test… I don't know this breeder at all. But it doesn't say anything about testing on their web site, so check carefully.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Be careful.....


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

I have already gotten a puppy from her...have been having some trouble with him growling at my kids....I know this is not in line with most havanese temperament....she told me they were health tested and genetic testing done & all...she has stayed in touch with me when I ask questions about any problems and tried to help through email...I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problematic puppies...she does seem to care


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How old are your kids? It's ok if puppy is growling. It's a warning to the kids to stop doing what they are doing. The growl is the warning before a possible bite. My Fred growls when annoyed. It's never led to a bite but I don't push it either.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

CStoffer said:


> I have already gotten a puppy from her...have been having some trouble with him growling at my kids....I know this is not in line with most havanese temperament....she told me they were health tested and genetic testing done & all...she has stayed in touch with me when I ask questions about any problems and tried to help through email...I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problematic puppies...she does seem to care


Did the breeder provide you with proof that the dam and sire were health tested; for example, did she send results to CERF (Canine Eye Registry Foundation) and OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) for certification? Or did she only tell you verbally that they were tested? Big difference.

Here's a link to a site that talks about health testing:
http://www.havaneseabc.com/test-cost.html


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

My daughter is 5 almost 6...he doesn't show teeth and sometimes it's more of a grumble...he does it a good bit lately though and she's at school most of the day...so she'll only have been playing with him a little bit and not rough...and no she didn't show me proof of that...I was trying to use a good breeder and she seemed like a caring and responsible one...I don't have experience with dog buying...this is the first inside dog we've ever had...thank y'all for replying


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CStoffer said:


> I have already gotten a puppy from her...have been having some trouble with him growling at my kids....I know this is not in line with most havanese temperament....she told me they were health tested and genetic testing done & all...she has stayed in touch with me when I ask questions about any problems and tried to help through email...I was just wondering if anyone else has had any problematic puppies...she does seem to care


Well, I don't know how old your kids are, or what's going on, but it isn't NECESSARILY the puppy's fault or the breeders. I would ask a good, positive based trainer to come watch the dynamics between the puppy and the rest of the family to help you figure out what's going on.

But as far as health testing is concerned, did she SHOW you their health testing on OFA or give you their CHIC numbers? For the most part, genetic tests mean nothing in terms of health. They just tell you that the parents are who you think they are, and possibly things about color and coat type.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CStoffer said:


> My daughter is 5 almost 6...he doesn't show teeth and sometimes it's more of a grumble...he does it a good bit lately though and she's at school most of the day...so she'll only have been playing with him a little bit and not rough...and no she didn't show me proof of that...I was trying to use a good breeder and she seemed like a caring and responsible one...I don't have experience with dog buying...this is the first inside dog we've ever had...thank y'all for replying


One problem may be that the puppy is tired when your daughter comes home from school and doesn't want to play. S/he shouldn't have to. Have your daughter sit on the floor and try to coax the puppy over to her with a friendly tone of voice and some pieces of kibble. Then have her stroke the puppy gently on the back, with the puppy completely loose. Your daughter is very young, and without meaning to at all, and without being the least bit physically rough, may still be overwhelming for the puppy. Remember that even though your daughter is small to you, she is HUGE from the puppy's perspective!


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank y'all for the advice  I have been working with her on being calmer with him and just petting


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

And no she didn't show me the things you're talking about as far as health testing go. I know more about it now...hopefully there won't be any health problems..he is very sweet and my kids love him and the growling/grumbling is settling down some...he does seem to be very hyper and energetic...I think that may be some of it too


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just keep an eye on things. The growling might not go any further. I still remember hearing Fred growling when he was a wee pup. I was so alarmed. He is now almost 9 years old and I learned he is just very vocal. He growls, grumbles and snorts to get his point across. If he is sleeping and I accidentally nudge him, he growls really loud and then storms off. He really is quite a character


----------



## CStoffer (Oct 5, 2014)

Ok....will do...thank you


----------

